# Police Clearance Certificate from Indian Embassy



## vmahajan25 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi,

I need to apply for immigration to Canada and for that i need PCC from Indian embassy as mentioned on CIC site and i just checked with VFS, as per them in order to get PCC from embassy we need to provide Requisition letter from concerned Embassy for migration visa otherwise embassy wont issue PCC. I am not sure how to get requisition letter from Canadian embassy as i yet have to apply for that and in order to submit the application we need PCC, can anyone provide some pointers how and where to get requisition letter, will canadian embassy in singapore provide that?

Thanks.


----------

